# A big one



## Dany (Jun 15, 2021)

This folding camera is one of my big ones. A No3A Junior from Ansco
Manufactured in Binghamton N.Y, It seems to have been released from 1916 to 1931.
It must be loaded with special roll film type 122 to produce big 8.25x14 cm negatives.
It is fitted with a 165 mm f:6.2 “Splendor” lens on a shutter Betax N°2 from Wollensak
The camera is rather heavy. Transporting it requires a prior subscription to a gym.
The general design of the thing is not very jovial. The only slightly fanciful point is the form of the bed's support leg.
On a photo, I put it beside a TLR to show the dimensions.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 15, 2021)

Sweet piece. Speaking of 118 film I had to buy a stainless steel reel to process old 118 film found in customers cameras.


----------

